# AZTEC HUGE SALE, any FO suggestions?



## Dana89 (Sep 22, 2015)

I got this in my email today.


> Here is a list that as of now have been discontinued. We discontinue fragrance for one reason and one reason only and that is that they have stopped selling and we are not turning over our inventory at least twice a year. This insures that all of our fragrances are fresh and also that all fragrances we offer are still popular. These have all been discounted for $10/lb and are limited to the quantity in stock. We do not bring back any fragrances that we discontinue so if you have a favorite on this list make sure and purchase all you want.
> 
> Melon
> Orange Meringue
> ...


10 bucks a pound! yay! Unfortunatly I haven't tried any of these and was curious if anyone else has?


----------



## dneruck (Sep 22, 2015)

The only one I have is Sunset (VS Sexy Escape Type). It smells good, there's some coconut and citrus (but I have no idea what the original smells like). In CP soap it seems kind of light after cure but the scent picked up when I used it in the shower and it stuck around on my skin for a bit after.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't tried any of those listed, but the few that I did try were very weak in CP soap, I also took advantage of a great sale, and was disappointed with the ones that I tried. The tobacco was strong, but not one that I liked. Although my nephew and his friends loved the tobacco in beer soap. I don't want to discourage you, it may have been my choices.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 23, 2015)

$10 for a pound?? Insanity. I must scrape up cash, this I can't pass on. 

Anyone have recommendations on what to get? What's your number 1 top favorite from them?


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 23, 2015)

I wasn't really impressed with the few scents I got from them, they didn't smell great, I disliked the packaging and they refused to provide msds's for anything


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 23, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> I wasn't really impressed with the few scents I got from them, they didn't smell great, I disliked the packaging and they refused to provide msds's for anything



Really.... hmmm.... 

Anyone else wanna chime in?


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 23, 2015)

Several of the samplers I've tested have morphed and /or misbehaved in cp. A very large proportion of them actually. I wouldn't invest large amounts of $$ without testing with your setup...


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 23, 2015)

I haven't used them, but I'd be wary of sinking a lot of money into FOs that are being discontinued because not enough folks liked them to turn over the stock. I'd worry that they misbehave, fade in CP, or just smell bad. I'd also be annoyed if I loved them, and they behaved perfectly - and I couldn't get them again. I have a very low threshold for disappointment...

$10 is a really good price though. I suppose if you use FOs in non-CP projects you're at least covered if those FOs smell good but misbehave.  

Maybe they will be awesome! <fingers crossed for you>


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 23, 2015)

Snappy, that's actually a great idea - a friend of mine makes candles and would love to snatch some for so cheap. I'll contact them and see if they're interested. I could swap soap for some small portion of what they buy


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 23, 2015)

To me many of theirs smell like plastic. You can also use up fo's that misbehave by making incense sticks. That what we have been doing to weed out a bunch of our older fo's that we no longer use


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 23, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> To me many of theirs smell like plastic. You can also use up fo's that misbehave by making incense sticks. That what we have been doing to weed out a bunch of our older fo's that we no longer use



cmzaha I would love instructions for making incense sticks. I use them myself and so do many of my friends. If you happen to have a tutorial or instructions around,please share


----------

